# In Need Of Headphone Upgrade



## Estaric (Jun 10, 2016)

Does anyone know a decent pair of gaming headphones that wont break my wallet in half, my razer krakens broke and i would like something with even better sound quality. Price i wont go higher then $125.

PS, No headphones with RGB pls


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2016)

HyperX Cloud ... great model lad... 
Also Tt Shock and Level 10,


----------



## xvi (Jun 10, 2016)

peche said:


> HyperX Cloud


This is often recommended as a good headset. There's a second version/revision out, but I haven't heard if it's good.

Might also watch this.  Tek Syndicate


----------



## peche (Jun 10, 2016)

xvi said:


> This is often recommended as a good headset. There's a second version/revision out, but I haven't heard if it's good.
> 
> Might also watch this.  Tek Syndicate


was thinking about Hyper X I or II, i havent tried yet the other version or model.

Regarsds,


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Jun 11, 2016)

ad700 plus a zalman microphone! Great combo thats what I started off with, still have it to this day but upgraded to an Q701. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009S332TQ/?tag=tec06d-20

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00029MTMQ/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Estaric (Jun 11, 2016)

peche said:


> HyperX Cloud ... great model lad...
> Also Tt Shock and Level 10,


I like the look of the level 10s


----------



## peche (Jun 11, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> I like the look of the level 10s


the fact that cable is detachable and dont compromise the great look of the unit is also priceless! i was looking forward them when got the ones i have, my old Tt shock got screwed then for the replacement on the local store i've bought'em, they didnt had replacement at the moment but offered me the Cloud I, i decided to give a try. so far the best sh*t i've use for gaming!

Regards,


----------



## Brian Simmons (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm not sure if you're dead set on a brand new pair or not but I think you could probably find a pair of Sennheiser PC 350's within your price range used. I would highly recommend them. The quality is absolutely outstanding and Sennheiser has never let me down. They're very comfortable, crystal clear, noise canceling. You can use them for pretty long periods of time without discomfort. And after doing a quick search, I'm seeing that you can definitely find these used in your price range. Let us know what you wind up deciding on!


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 14, 2016)

These are 35$ over your budget, but they are simply phenomenal:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KK8ZLEC/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## Frederik S (Jun 19, 2016)

Modmic plus any headphone you like. The mid-end JVCs generally sound well, so do the Audio-technicas (although they have a bit of an odd tuning).


----------



## flmatter (Jun 19, 2016)

Logitech 930's rock, wireless and surround sound


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 19, 2016)

Superlux 698B
ATH-M50X
AKG K series
JVC HA-RX900 (heavy duty may require some simple modding to get the most) 
mics
blue-yeti desktop mic
or mod-mic attachable boom-mic


----------



## Dethroy (Jun 19, 2016)

Anything but a headset.


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 19, 2016)

Dethroy said:


> Anything but a headset.


I have said this before headsets are stupid
they offer the worse sound quality per dollar of anything


----------



## Estaric (Jun 19, 2016)

i went with the level 10 headset thank you all for your help.



OneMoar said:


> Superlux 698B
> ATH-M50X
> AKG K series
> JVC HA-RX900 (heavy duty may require some simple modding to get the most)
> ...


I plan on getting a stand alone mic eventually thank you for the help!


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> i went with the level 10 headset thank you all for your help.
> 
> 
> I plan on getting a stand alone mic eventually thank you for the help!


pics or didn't happen...


----------



## Estaric (Jun 20, 2016)

peche said:


> pics or didn't happen...


Ill take pics once they get here i had to hold off on them so i could order my gtx 980


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> Ill take pics once they get here i had to hold off on them so i could order my gtx 980


GTX 980 Xtreme Gaming i hope!


----------



## Estaric (Jun 20, 2016)

peche said:


> GTX 980 Xtreme Gaming i hope!


unfortunatly not the only one i could find for a decent not over priced was a strix


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> unfortunatly not the only one i could find for a decent not over priced was a strix


i hate asus


----------



## Estaric (Jun 20, 2016)

peche said:


> i hate asus


it was that or spend an extra 100 on some overpriced 980


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> it was that or spend an extra 100 on some overpriced 980


ill spend extra 3000 and stood away from asus, but, nevermind, 
what about level 10 headset? which color did you order?

Regards,


----------



## Estaric (Jun 20, 2016)

White the black ones were 40 follars more expensive for some reason


----------



## peche (Jun 20, 2016)

GigabyteFanBoy said:


> White the black ones were 40 follars more expensive for some reason








the center ones? right!
i love the black & Diamond ones or the battle edition !

this is me testing "da blak ones"


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 20, 2016)

not a fan of pleather pads
they can give you swimmers ear


----------



## WhiteNoise (Jun 21, 2016)

Fake leather pads are fine. They can get hot though after awhile but whatever. The headset the OP bought I have not heard of before but they sure look nice.I enjoy using headsets myself. A decent headset sounds great for pc gaming and such.


----------

